# hip/leg injury?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, Pippa hurt her leg/hip (?) while out with the dog walker and playing with another dog. The dog walker didn't see what happened, just that she was limping. Fast forward to me getting home from work and Pippa is not putting any weight on the left back leg at all. 24 hours later and she is putting some weight on, but still limping. I called the vet and she said to give it another 24 hours, but if she wasn't better by then to bring her in.

The following day, Pippa was putting full weight on and wanting to run around. The issue is that I don't think whatever it is has healed. For example, this morning she got up from her bed and again had her left back leg lifted up (not bearing weight). After she stretched it and walked around a bit, she was walking on it normally again. There seems to be a slight hitch in her run when I see her at full tilt sometimes on the trails. 

I'm thinking that I should take her to the vet to get it checked out further to see what is going on, but wondering what I should request? X-rays? Something else? She's only 16 months, so I'd much rather be proactive now, then reactive later.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

As I am not a vet it would be wrong for me to second guess what might be wrong with Pippa. Hopefully she has just wrenched/bruised some muscles that are gradually getting better.

However, if she were mine I think I would do as you suggested and get the vet to check her out. As she is a young dog you don't want her to do further damage if there is a problem there. It will also give you peace of mind - one way or the other.

Fingers crossed that it is good news and that Pippa will be whizzing again soon.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks *hotmischief*...I am definitely planning to take her to the vet regardless of if she seems "fine" later today or tomorrow. My real question is wondering what to ask them to test? I'm assuming they'll know what to look for, but my vet tends to play it conservatively and I just want to make sure we have all the info we need.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the sound of your vet - conservative is good. She will probably be able to advise once she has examined her and seen her walk. Then depending on what she finds or suggests, you can take it from there.

X-rays don't show up soft tissue damage so then you would be looking at an MRI which would mean sedation or anaethetic and a very large bill.

You just wants what is best for your girl and that is understandable, but if you trust your vet go with what she suggests.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

C., are you sure that she is always favoring the same side when she limps? Lameness, especially alternating lameness, could be a sign of Lyme or other tick borne disease. You might want to at least ask your vet about that or request a snap test if you haven't had one in a while. Lots of disease-laden ticks in MA, so even if it is not likely it couldn't hurt to rule it out.

Feel better, Pippa!

Victoria


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If mine have a limp without any swelling, tenderness to the touch. I reduce exercise for two weeks, they are on a leash anytime the are awake. Giving it time to heal without re-injury. Longer than that its a trip to the vet. I love my vet and she does great work but I by pass her if I could be looking at a injury to a ligament.


----------

